# Look At Me



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

Just picked up my brand new Sportsman 500HO last night. LOOK OUT!:woohoo1:


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

congrats


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Your about to split at the seems wanting something real to do with it arent you :bouncy: I've allways been antsy for the first good ice but this year I'm going NUTS.
I picked up my 05 magnum 330 about 2 weeks ago and my yard is in need of reseeding next spring for lack of a better place to use it. :xzicon_sm 
OUTSIDER


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Alright Hoangler!! Always liked that machine!! Did you get it up here in Mich or travel to get it?? I know they are much cheaper down south in Tennesse!!


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

Nope, went to spicers (only 35 miles) and paid what I had expected. Also got the glacier plow system w/contractor grade blade and a two place snowmobile trailer. Watching the snow pile up out there right now. Being inside the snow belt, I should have enough to plow by the time the Lyons are getting their butts kicked. Will be fun to try that out. Pretty cool system. But I really can't wait for the lakes to freeze up. Maybe they'll start this week.


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe we could get a discount on a bulk rate, Outsider.


----------

